

Give the Gift of Code this holiday season (ecards for your non-coding buddies) - jdaudier
http://checkthis.com/learnstreet-goc5

======
jdaudier
All 8 are here: <http://checkthis.com/user/jdaudier> I'd love to hear more
ideas.

